# Slingshot of the Month - January 2014 - Voting



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*Slingshot of the Month January 2014 Voting*​
*Vote for your favorite!*

Flippinout - Starship XP3233.68%Ash - Bee1920.00%Rayshot - Dankungesque Dogwood22.11%Gardengroove - Secret Santa22.11%Wingshooter - Realtree 24-5022.11%matthiasdaues - Fork for Q44.21%Dr. J - Aluminum and Caymanite11.05%Pawpawsailor - Plippin' Fickle33.16%Flicks - The Summit11.05%Dan Ford - SSA22.11%Hrawk - Aluminum and Acrylic33.16%BPR - Hammer that Apple11.05%Can-Opener - Quicksilver Twins77.37%FishDoug - My Finest Moment11.05%JOS - Picasso55.26%AmmoMike - Alien33.16%S.S. Slinger - Patriot11.05%Quercusuber - Juggernaut22.11%August West - Crazy Colors22.11%f00by - Every Day of Christmas22.11%


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great batch of nominations this month, guys and gals! Now let's pick a winner.

Your choices are:

Flippinout - Starship XP Class​




​​Ash - Bee​




​​Rayshot - Dankungesque Dogwood​





​Gardengroove - Secret Santa​




​​Wingshooter - Realtree 24-50​





​matthiasdaues - A Fork for Q​





​Dr J - Aluminum Caymanite​





​Pawpawsailor - Plippin' Fickle​




​​Flicks - The Summit​





​Dan Ford - SSA​





​Hrawk - Aluminum and Acrylic​





​BPR - Hammer that Apple​




​​Can Opener - Quicksilver Twins​




​​FishDoug - My Finest Moment​





​JOS - Picasso​





​AmmoMike - Alien​





​S.S. Slinger - Patriot​





​Quercusuber - Juggernaut​





​August West - Crazy Colors​





​f00by - Every Day of Christmas​





​​


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Holy Crap, 20 nominations!

This is a much harder choice than SSOTY even.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Pawpawsailor - Plippin' Fickle


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

A wonderful display of,quality craftsmanship there.
The choice will be extremely difficult to make.

Is it possible to alter voting slightly; so the 3 in an order may be selected by members?....
For example ones top choice gets 3 votes etc.then 2 then 1.

Results when tallied would only be slightly more difficult for admin.
But would possibly more reflect members thoughts etc.

Cheers Allan


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

No, it isn't really possible with the forum's software.
You just have to bear down and make the choice :thumbsup:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely fine regarding that.

In a few days, after some thinking regarding other matters on a different topic entirely is clarified in my own mind.

Who knows, members may be delighted should my thinking keep down the path as at this moment in time.
When my "social outlet"via the forum, may be a thing of the past.

Regards Allan Leigh


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Loved them all as usual but I nailed just one  for the vote-Awesome work people!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh man... this is getting tougher every month..... voted!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Voted Ash bee even though it reminded me of a wasp when I first saw it


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Voted! Actually it was much easier than SSOTY... I chose the one I would love to shoot. Well actually I chose the two I would love to shoot. :naughty:


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

So hard to decide. I may employ a 20 side die.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Wish I Could Vote For All Of Them, But That Starship XP Class Is Just Amazing. Well Done All Of The Nominees!


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

that starship xp is beautiful nice job on that wish i could vote 20 times  great job everyone


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Very nice competition. I voted for the magnificent starship XP, very well done Nathan ! But was considering A Fork for Q from matthiasdaues.


----------

